# wozu ant?



## Antiga (8. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal ein bisschen in "größere" Projekte einlesen und versteh nicht ganz wozu man ant benötigt wenn man das Projekt in eclipse umsetzt. Hab leider auch hier im Forum nichts dazu gefunden, da meist nur ant und maven verglichen wird.

Danke für Hilfe

lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jul 2009)

Damit werden aus Quelltext Anwendungen erzeugt.
Wenn man mit Ant umgehen kann, sind Anpassungen möglich.

Apache Ant ? Wikipedia


----------



## Antiga (8. Jul 2009)

Danke erstmals für die schnellle Antwort. Aber das war mir schon klar. Ich denke aber ich kann das alles auch mit eclipse ohne ant machen. Oder ergibt sich der Nutzen erst bei größeren Projekten?

lg


----------



## mmeyer1987 (8. Jul 2009)

Moin,

Der Nutzen ist, das du automatisiert per Script deine Anwendungen kompilieren kannst. Ausserdem ist es möglich, das du mit Ant Scripten deine Anwendungen automatisch auf deinem Server (oder mehreren im Cluster) deployen könntest. Alles das müsstest du nicht mehr von Hand machen. Grade in größeren Projekten ist dieses sehr hilfreich.

Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2009)

Antiga hat gesagt.:


> Danke erstmals für die schnellle Antwort. Aber das war mir schon klar. Ich denke aber ich kann das alles auch mit eclipse ohne ant machen. Oder ergibt sich der Nutzen erst bei größeren Projekten?


man kann es auch mit Eclipse machen ... aber ein kleines Beispiel meines Scriptes


eine Auflistung aller Klassen aus dem Namespace *.Items
eine Auflistung aller Klassen aus dem Namespace *.Skills
eine Auflistung aller Klassen aus dem Namespace *.Ships
eine Auflistung aller Klassen aus dem Namespace *.Buildings
eine Auflistung aller Klassen aus dem Namespace *.Regions
eine Auflistung aller Klassen aus dem Namespace *.Units
JavaDoc erstellen
JAR erstellen
alles via FTP auf den Server laden

der Nutzen ergibt sich auf jedenfall wenn Du mehr als einen Arbeitsschritt machst ... wobei ein JAR zu erstellen ist auch schon eine kleine Klick-Orgie in Eclipse ... mit Ant einfach in der Konsole "ant release" und schon wird das Script abgearbeitet

hand, mogel


----------



## bygones (8. Jul 2009)

nicht zu vergessen ist der nutzen enorm fuer Leute die dein Projekt in die Hand bekommen.

Sie muessen sich nicht darum scheren wie sie es kompilieren koenne, deployen oder sonstwas... nicht jeder nutzt Eclipse und will sich dein projekt in seine IDE reinferchen.

Mit Ant hat man dann die moeglichkeit, egal wie das Projekt strukturiert ist ueber einfache Befehle das Projekt komplett zu nutzen.


----------



## -MacNuke- (8. Jul 2009)

In Kurz: IDE-Unabhängigkeit.


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2009)

Ein automatischer Build hat viele Vorteile, er ermöglicht zB. einen CI Server.


----------



## Noctarius (8. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ein automatischer Build hat viele Vorteile, er ermöglicht zB. einen CI Server.



Wenn er den Sinn von ANT oder Maven oder ... noch nicht kennt solltest du vllt kurz 2 oder 3 Worte zur Erklärung bringen, was ein CI Server ist


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2009)

Hast ja recht...

Ein Continous Integration Server, der den Quellcode aus dem Quellcode Repository bei Änderungen zieht, kompiliert, die Unittests laufen lässt, Reports erzeugt und bei Fehlern emails o.ä. an die Entwickler verschickt.
So kann man sicherstellen dass der Quellcode im Repository immer läuft und falls doch nicht, gibt es eine Meldung an alle betroffenen, mit möglichst wenig Zeitverzögerung.
Ein maschineller Kollege eben der aufpasst das alles seine richtigkeit hat


----------



## bygones (8. Jul 2009)

CruiseControl Home zb


----------



## Antiga (8. Jul 2009)

Hui super Danke euch allen jetzt is mir natürlcih alles klar. Vielen Dank


----------



## eliot (9. Jul 2009)

Vor allem kann man ohne viel Aufwand eine automatisiert eine Distribution seiner Anwendung bauen.


----------

